# 500 Fails



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;jEwNN9zSHuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_454886&feature=iv&src_vid=L1-Dmi9Do7w&v=jEwNN9zSHuM[/video]​


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Feb 20, 2013)

This was really cool. Great post.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know who needs more help.

Those characters among the 500 ... or me for watching the entire video.

:confused1:


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 8, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> I don't know who needs more help.
> 
> Those characters among the 500 ... or me for watching the entire video.
> 
> :confused1:



Ha! I just did too! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

